# "ERSTER RACE FACE PROTEKTOREN TESTCENTER DEUTSCHLAND'S ERÖFFNET"



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

"ERSTER RACE FACE PROTEKTOREN TESTCENTER DEUTSCHLANDS ERÖFFNET"

BIKEACTION ist stolz, den ersten kostenfreien Testcenter für Protektoren in Deutschland zu präsentieren. Radsport Rösch in München, Implerstrasse 7, www.radsport-roesch.de, Race Face "CANADIAN CORNER" und Rocky Mountain Dealer, ist Deutschlands erster Testcenter für Race Face Protektoren. Bei Radsport Rösch und dem Team um Tom und Michael, mit Ihrer nachgewiesenen Expertise im Dirt/Street/BMX/Freeride/DH-Bereich können ab sofort sämtliche Protektoren der Race Face Protection Serie getestet werden. Gleich, ob es sich um den Klassiker INDY, die FREERIDE Protektoren - entwickelt in Zusammenarbeit mit Wade Simmons, oder das DH Modell für Extrem-Protektion handelt, hier kann man diese "auf Herz und Nieren" testen. 

"Unsere Race Face Protektoren, versehen mit der langjährigen Erfahrung und dem Input der besten Freerider der Welt sind in Nordamerika und Canada schon lange marktführend. Bisher waren unsere Produkte im Protektionsbereich jedoch in Europa nur Insidern bekannt, welche diese in Canada gesehen oder getestet hatten. Die wichtigsten Faktoren bei der Wahl der richtigen Protektoren sind Schutz, Passform und Performance. Bis dato hatte der Kunde jedoch nie die Möglichkeit, die Protektoren im Einsatz zu testen. Korrekte Passfort und Komfort können aber nur im Gebrauch festgestellt werden. Wie oft kommt es vor, dass Kunden den falschen Protektor oder die falsche Grösse Ihrer Protektoren wählten. Wir gehen mit dem Protektoren Testcenter der Firma Rösch den entscheidenden Schritt um die Bedürfnisse unserer Kunden zu befriedigen. Tom und sein Team haben eine hervorragende Reputation im Freeride/DH-Bereich, was sie zum optimalen Partner für dieses Testcenter macht. Wir sind der vollen Überzeugung, dass die Kunden nach einer Testfahrt mit unseren Protektoren im Extremgebrauch feststellen werden, warum Race Face die besten Protektoren für jeden Einsatzzweck herstellt. Nicht umsonst fahren Wade Simmons, Richie Schley, Tyler "Super T" Klassen und Darren Berrecloth Race Face Protektoren." Phil Claus, Customer Relationship Manager BIKEACTION GmbH über die Motive bei der Etablierung des ersten Protektoren Testcenters Deutschlands.

Den vollständigen Text finden Sie hier


----------

